

Ask HN: Would a Startup bother transferring an H1B Visa? - noizd

I've an H1B visa, working for a software company in NYC. Lately I've been seriously thinking about relocating to the West Coast and working for a startup.<p>AFAIK transferring an H1B visa is less cumbersome than getting it in the first place, but would a startup even bother with this process? I understand this visa has restrictions working against the youngest startups, such as offering a salary at least in the average for the position. But what about more advanced startups?<p>Any experience to share would be greatly appreciated.
======
frossie
You pretty much need an experienced HR person to deal with this kind of thing
- if your startup is, well, a startup, I am guessing they won't have anybody
with the knowledge (or interest) to do the paperwork.

I imagine there might be an exception if you were actively headhunted and the
company wanted to hire a lawyer to deal with it.

